# Did anyone else see boat flip over



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

We were Cobia fishing today and saw a boat that had just went over out east of the FloraBama today. It was a small Mako with a tower on it with about four guys on board. I didn't see it happen but saw them out there beside us from the time they left the pass until they went over. It looked like everyone on board was rescued by the Big Valley who was close by when it happened. I saw the boat being towed in this evening upside down as I was washing my boat in OB. We fished most of the day and saw nothing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Small boat + Tower with heavy man= A wet Ass for everyone on board.

I can remember seeing a few of these post on here over that past few years.

I hope everyone is OK.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not surprised it pretty much sucked out there today. Hell I thought my little 21 footer was gonna roll a couple of times today! At least NOAA got it right today......

I'm glad everyone made it home safe.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had just headed back west and passed them but didn't see them flip. Saw if valley at Sanroc, probably dropping them off.

Saw one fish that popped up 20 ft from me. He came up, spooked and gone


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

probably a Bass Pro Shops era Mako...... biggest POS Ive ever owned, hope everyones ok and he had insurance.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Has nothing to do with it being a POS, you run a boat that size, perpendicular to the shore with a tower of big guys and waves hitting the side and it is bound to happen. We see this every year at Cobia time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

CCC said:


> We see this every year at Cobia time.


*Not to bring bad times, but, buddy, did this not happen to you?*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I do remember it happening to one guy here, think he used the name BigBrandon or something like that. I remember the same thing happening to another member here also but cant remember his name. It is a reoccuering incident. Small boats just don't support the towers very well.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Wasn't me Tom. I am not getting near a tower boat like that.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

CCC said:


> Wasn't me Tom.


*Then my memory fails, glad it wasn't you, I remember.

But I do remember one here, maybe last year that rolled over. With a tower full of hunters.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Not nice, deleted, in respect of the ones that rolled.*


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to work for boat us and salvaged a handfull over the years that rolled because of to many people in the tower.


----------



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

Saw a small boat east of Pensacola pass with 5 people in the small tower! surprised they didn't take a swim!


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody know about what size the Mako was with the tower?


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

It couldn't have been over 25 ft. Named Tenacity.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Looked very small to me, but it did have a full transom with OB bracket.

It was small enough that it looked like a classic 19' or so.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/capsize-just-off-perdido-pass-148927/


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I have seen a few small boats with towers and they never looked safe to me and now I can see the dangers. the Mako pic is too blurry to look at the end of the name for its size. I know I have a 76 20ft and it doesn't carry the same body style and question if that boat wasn't more of maybe a 80 model? I notice some people will add that extension but I don't know why? anyway, I don't ever see a tower in any boat I own, they just don't look safe to me.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess effective communication is less effective than 5 people on top of a tower huh? what am i missing? Ive never cobia fished.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Had a guy ask me to put a walk around on his 17ft bayline and then add a crows nest on it for two, told him a crow's nest was not a good idea to start with on that boat. Had several people get pissed off with me this year when I told them I wasnt comfortable adding a 2 man crows nest to there boat.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Had a guy ask me to put a walk around on his 17ft bayline and then add a crows nest on it for two, told him a crow's nest was not a good idea to start with on that boat. Had several people get pissed off with me this year when I told them I wasnt comfortable adding a 2 man crows nest to there boat.


Good on you. Recipe for disaster in a lot of ways.

Anybody remember the post here last year about the guy who ripped off his tower at the graffiti bridge in Pcola and just left it there?


----------

